
Why we have banned default exports in JavaScript and you should do the same - rbanffy
https://blog.neufund.org/why-we-have-banned-default-exports-and-you-should-do-the-same-d51fdc2cf2ad
======
rubbingalcohol
Maybe I'm a dumb idiot but I'm definitely guilty of using this so-called anti-
pattern, and I don't really see the big deal.

In a lot of places I define module.exports as a function that takes some
inputs, eg. db params, and returns a promise that results in an object
containing the methods I wish to expose externally, _after_ any
initialization, eg. connecting to the db.

That's a convenient way to guarantee a module is ready to use to the bigger
app. Naming each export as a constant would break this.

So what's the benefit? You want to use some fancy IDE with Auto complete? Well
la-di-da some of us old farts are still on text editors. So unless I'm missing
something I don't see why I should change my habits to cater to someone else's
convenience.

If someone can provide a better case against default exports, I'm all ears.

